# Need Help, Reburn Q



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Disclaimer here in that we rarely disbud Boers so dont have much experience.
A month old kid now has scurs on one side. How long for a re-burn? The full amount?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's best if you hold it on longer than not long enough. It depends on the scurs...but you may need to burn longer than usual. But you can try the normal time and see if that worked...if not...you'll need to try again. There's really not an ideal time for that since it can be different with each kid.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

yup what Kylee said..... I would get after it and burn longer - but not tooo long


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kylee & Elizabeth, I was sort of leaning in that direction. Thats goat minds for ya.:wave:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do I wait for copper ring again?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah thank you too Karen!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I go past teh copper ring and get to the white of the base of the horn. Copper ring happens so quickly that its not long enough.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotcha!
Thanks you guys for the refresher course. 
We have always hired it out but this year disbudded three. The one I did appears to have been successful.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All set the other day but hubby was having bad back day.
Took em up to the gal that usually does it, a whole $5 a head.
Totally worth it.


----------

